# Real 8nbait casting distances



## AbuMike

I have been reading alot on diff. boards of late about the distances some people are getting with there fishing setups. I have seen reports of 295', 325' and most recent 143 yards. are these true or just good estimates. 

Not calling anyone out, just wondering.


----------



## Lip Ripper

sounds realistic to me. 143yds with 8nbait, now thats a damn fine cast.


----------



## Mark G

The 300 to 350 feet is obtainable by most with proper technique and reasonable gear, you don't have to be Superman to do it. I toss mostly 6 & bait and can, under decent conditions hit 150 yds, but prolly average closer to 130 yds. 

The *really* big hitters should be able to get *close* to 180 yds or slightly better with 6 and bait on a good day, so the distances mentioned are achievable. Once you can reach 100 yrds,(most should be able to ) I think 130 yds is a good goal for most to work towards, if your there step it up to 150 yds and so on.

FYI, going up to 8 & bait cuts my distances down a good bit, guessing takes close to 20 yds off my cast, unless I have really good conditions.

Hope this helps


----------



## basstardo

The most I've ever hit with just 8 oz in a field is about 475. That was using a RS 1569 and a 525 Mag. I'm sure I can hit farther than that with just lead, but adding bait would drop that a bit.


----------



## Cdog

Alot of people take their on the field casting distance and apply it to real life fishing conditions.It dosen't work that way. My best 8nbait cast on the field was 120 yards. Fishing a good drum wind,wading waste deep to cast and standing in shifting sands, my cast is usally around 75-90 yards. That being said in those same conditions I have seen guys put it out about 120 yards. 150, I dont think so.


----------



## Mark G

Cdog said:


> Alot of people take their on the field casting distance and apply it to real life fishing conditions.It dosen't work that way. My best 8nbait cast on the field was 120 yards. Fishing a good drum wind,wading waste deep to cast and standing in shifting sands, my cast is usally around 75-90 yards. That being said in those same conditions I have seen guys put it out about 120 yards. 150, I dont think so.


Clay,

I agree that if your fishing from the bar and dealing with the conditions mentioned, your distances are going down- way down.

If however your able to fish from the shore with a true power cast - OTG for example, the 150 yds is definitely doable- but I also agree that most people tend to over "guesstimate" there actual fishing distances.

Under poor conditions I may well be happy with an 80 yd cast  , hey, as long as it reaches the fish,
that's what counts.

:fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction

I hit 431' the other day out in the field with my torium/om cape pt and 8oz. w/ 17 lb sufix tri and 40lb shocker...hatteras cast


----------



## TreednNC

best measured "8nbait", on the field, i can remember was 471', 17 tri, 50 BG shock, 1" FF rig, 10/0 SSW circle with a clipped tip....hlaf of a 6" sassy shad and barb with a penn pro guide and 525mag.........no wind....wind in my face (ie fishin conditions), squishy sand, slipper thumb, id be embarassed to know probably

straight 8 no bait....491...im all about the "1"s


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Very good post..*

I'm a student of distance. When I say student I mean I am trying to get more distance from anywhere i can... LOL The one thing that took me time to learn is don't believe everything these guys tell you. No disrespect but most of us will fluff our numbers. When I first came to this board i saw that everyone was throwing 8nbait 150+ yards. When you start meeting people(on the beach) and observe casting you start to see that most EXPERIENCED anglers can't do 150 yrds with 8nbait. 

With field casting i also hear claims of guys casting 600+ feet.. I know it's possible but i have also seen guys measure distance with there feet... LOL..

Like Tommy says, Put a measuring wheel or tape on a cast and a lot of these guys will be humbled.. LOL


----------



## TreednNC

kmw21230 said:


> I'm a student of distance. When I say student I mean I am trying to get more distance from anywhere i can... LOL The one thing that took me time to learn is don't believe everything these guys tell you. No disrespect but most of us will fluff our numbers. When I first came to this board i saw that everyone was throwing 8nbait 150+ yards. When you start meeting people(on the beach) and observe casting you start to see that most EXPERIENCED anglers can't do 150 yrds with 8nbait.
> 
> With field casting i also hear claims of guys casting 600+ feet.. I know it's possible but i have also seen guys measure distance with there feet... LOL..
> 
> Like Tommy says, Put a measuring wheel or tape on a cast and a lot of these guys will be humbled.. LOL



How bout a lukfin and pin flags?


----------



## Kwesi W.

whatever floats your boat..:beer:


----------



## TreednNC

lol im not gloating...im ashamed of it myself....ive only hit 500+ once...cant remember the exact distance, so i go with my next longest that i can remember at 491....thats my wall ...I pin flag with distances then use a 50' tape with a nail through it from the next lowest pin flag to measure my distances....idk the correct way, but i figure thats as accurate as anything


----------



## mud

opcorn:


----------



## eric

i find when alot of people say 120 150 100 yards etc etc.

get real, your not casting 100yards with bait. please head to your local football field and try to reach that end zone.

ill be honest even tho i havent casted in a field before, (i cant, i live in NYC). 

when i stand on a field then a beach. look. cast and try to guessimate my distance.. with 6nbait -- no clip downs. about 55-65yards. with 8nbait, ~5 yards from the 6oz. 

i use a omcps12c with slx30 white blocks. 50lb>15lb yozuri

without bait? about 75-85 yards tops.

all in all,, people have to stop guessing there actually casting distance because they see half there spool of 300m is gone.


----------



## chris storrs

I HAVE measured on a sportcast usa setup casting court(nj) an 8nbait distance with fake bait, of my own making from rubber that to me was identical in size and dern close in weight and aerodynamics..to a finely chopped cob head, 399'...thats 8 ounces, a fishfinder style rig with a super short leader, and a 8/0 owner j hook, daiwa sealine x 20 mag, 20 lb sufix...80 lb tournement shock...399' is 133 yds far as i can tell by my math

in my "home field" where i roll out my 300' tape twice, marking every 100' with flags, as i go...all teh way to 600'....in favorable winds i have hit 410-415' (average casts being in the 390s)with the same short leader fishfinder style rig, a 10/0 owner hook(same as i use drum fishing), an 8 ounce pyramid..real frozen cobb heads....same daiwa sealine x 20 shv mag, wri inferno drum rod 12'6"...my go to for fishing, well was....and 17 lb sufix/80 sufix shock...exactly what i use for fishing, down to teh cast, just my regular fishing cast, "hatteras cast" or w/e...thats 138 yds by my math ...never measured a cast with 14, im curious tho

500+ with a plain 8 ounce pyramid, same rod/reel/line

those are #s from last yr, thsi yr ive got a 10' rod and im happy with whatver i can get

call bs i dont care
how far do i cast fishing...i have no clue, and dont care as long as i catch fish, theres several that outdo me(last yr, and definately do this season)...450' is my goal, once i start back up casting...

ooeric, ill bet ya 500$ i can go to a football field with a drum rod, reel, and rig(exactly like i use fishing)...a spot head and 8 ounces, and put it from one end zone into the next..ill film it, and have 5 witnesses there and sign papers...then mail it to ya, 


it is possible...


----------



## chris storrs

treed 471s a heckuva cast congrats


----------



## surf rat

*ooeric*

Get rid of that Yo-zuri. that is the worst casting line made. Way too stiff for distance. Good line would give you way more distance.


----------



## Cdog

ooeric said:


> i find when alot of people say 120 150 100 yards etc etc.
> 
> get real, your not casting 100yards with bait. please head to your local football field and try to reach that end zone.
> 
> ill be honest even tho i havent casted in a field before, (i cant, i live in NYC).
> 
> when i stand on a field then a beach. look. cast and try to guessimate my distance.. with 6nbait -- no clip downs. about 55-65yards. with 8nbait, ~5 yards from the 6oz.
> 
> i use a omcps12c with slx30 white blocks. 50lb>15lb yozuri
> 
> without bait? about 75-85 yards tops.
> 
> all in all,, people have to stop guessing there actually casting distance because they see half there spool of 300m is gone.


When I said 120 yards that was on a soccer field, 120 yards goal line to goal line and measured with a measuring wheel to verify. My best cast with just a 8 was 412',thats 137 yards. 

I do agree that alot of people look at their cast and think they are casting alot further than they are. Heck I once had a guy tell me he was casting a 7' ugly stick with a penn slammer 200yards...


----------



## TreednNC

chris storrs said:


> treed 471s a heckuva cast congrats


Thanks that was with calm winds.....to tail winds when it did blow....

It was one of those fluke casts i have occasionally when everything goes right.....

Straight 8oz 50lb shock and 17 Suf Tri I can generally stay in the 470 range with the set up mentioned before..........but im a big guy so I dont think its too good


----------



## clpoudnine23

> i find when alot of people say 120 150 100 yards etc etc.
> 
> get real, your not casting 100yards with bait. please head to your local football field and try to reach that end zone.


Hey ooeric, why don't you head down to the OBX some time and see some of the best surfcasters on the east coast hit 100 to 150 yards casting with bait all day long.


----------



## Sea2aeS

I dont know how far I cast exactly, but with 8oz pyramid, 17 tri, 40lb shock on a field, i was told by scott it was in the neighborhood of 425 feet general area.

between a fusion mag, 1508, and 13 beach I get the most distance with the fusion mag, but the 13 beach feels the best.


----------



## toejam

That ain't nuten, One night when I was red drum fishing, i cast 8nbait 721.5 feet! I do some of my best casting at night,,, must be the increased humidty cooling my bearing! 

Come on, man why must everything be a pi$$ing contest!...they use to have the 8nbait contest around Charlotte called Casta Muck every year,,,, most of time it was won at 350-360 feet.... Dang you guys are good!


----------



## Sea2aeS

because guys are competitive creatures by nature, its the testosterone that drives us to be alphas.... live by the sword, die by the sword..


----------



## Rockfish1

Sea2aeS said:


> because guys are competitive creatures by nature, its the testosterone that drives us to be alphas.... live by the sword, die by the sword..


bring a knife to a gun fight and lose every time...


----------



## kingfish

You've obviously never seen The Magnificent Seven. Nothing like a Dew and a good movie.


----------



## Hudak

*Hmmmmm*

:beer: opcorn: Oh, and :beer:

Maybe our friend up north will have the chance to see some bait casting over 100 yards one day. Until then, it is amusing to sit back and see people defend what they know to be the undeniable truth. Until he sees it with his own eyes, he will not believe it. I would love to see his eyes when he sees it though  

:beer: opcorn: Oh, and :beer:


----------



## BlaineO

Reality is such a downer........sometimes

Casting 8 and bait:

If you can consistently fish at over 100 yards from the beach, or a pier, considering poor footing, tired or whatever, with obstacles and people to be concerned with, you are probably in the top 5%.
If you can fish at over 120 yards, you are in the top 1%. There are many days when conditions will not allow 80 yards to be reached.

And there is no doubt, with good technique, good conditions, an adequate safety zone, and good footing, 200 yards+ is possible. It's just that does not happen every day on the beach. Actually, it seldom happens.
But a good otg, or full fishing pendulum, with the above stipulations, it is possible. 

One of the things I was fortunate enough to do when I had time to cast was to cast and measure in a very large field, mostly testing magnetic controls on reels.

I would cast downwind first, then cast against a crossing wind,into a head wind, and crossing wind from the other side, measuring each cast, basically creating somewhat of a rectangle. You can get by with a lot with just a sinker, (And a fast reel), with moderate mag or block cast controls, but a 4" sassy shad hooked in the nose flapping in the breeze will generate a big batch of humble, both concerning reel control and casing. One of the interesting things I learned is that a stiff crosswind will kill as much or more distance than a head wind. And if you look at the line level on your reel, you'll think you have cast 15% farther.......
Another tip is a tighter reel, cast at a lower angle, will deliver longer casts with a floppy bait, in those stiff cross winds as well. With just a aerodynamic sinker, the opposite is true, a normal angle with a looser reel 
will travel farther. Kind of weird, but try it, you'll see.

Anyway, empirical means and methods 101,

Blaine


----------



## notso

Rockfish1 said:


> bring a knife to a gun fight and lose every time...


you must have missed that on Manswers last night too. They shot a 45 at a samuri sword & the sword cut the bullet in half. So they said, no you CAN bring a knife to a gun fight & kick the shooters azz....


----------



## Xpierrat

As many have said it depends on conditions.... but a cast over 100 yards on the beach with fishing conditions is a good one... but can be done and not just a lucky toss either.

Blaine.... BTW hit some of the biggest numbers I saw at one of the Cast A Mucks.

Da still alive Rat


----------



## Mark G

AirDown said:


> I have been reading alot on diff. boards of late about the distances some people are getting with there fishing setups. I have seen reports of 295', 325' and most recent 143 yards. are these true or just good estimates.
> 
> Not calling anyone out, just wondering.


Remember the original post- OK most people when you ask how far they can cast will give you there absolute best cast distance to date, far from an "Average", the ego says this is what I have done, so this is how far I cast.

Reasonable goals under *good* conditions for most

6 & bait 140 + yds

8 & bait 125 + yds

Change the conditions, increase the size of the bait, poor wind etc., you have to adjust your expectations accordingly.


----------



## Charkbait

first off it don't mean chit if you're over the fish...

I practice in the field often but with improving my fishing cast as my goal. I learned the hard way after practicing last winter that my drop was too long and my angle too low, once I was waded waist deep my bait was in the wash and I had to go back to basics for the trip. Started practicing with 10-12oz (est8+head) and with a shorter drop hatteras with a more overhead angle. My d!ck waving field numbers came down by my CONSISTENT fishing distance and accuracy went way up.

Just an example of how bombing it in a field with 8nbait doesn't necessarily translate to fish or fishing distance.

hell an 8oz weight and a 1oz shad may get you the aerodynamics you want but more realistically we're usually tossing 8+2-4oz of meat...big difference if you don't practice with that weight. The spool starts to slip under your thumb, you're babying the rod since it's maxed and you're at 3/4 power before you know it from trying to not break your rod and keep your spool from slipping...lotta good all that field work was huh?


----------



## Mark G

In order to get good distances you have to think small bait and make your rigs as aerodynamic as possible. 

A 12" ff rig helicoptering like crazy is not going to be good for distance.

Neither is putting on a large bunker head ( which I sometimes do in a futile effort to keep the doggies at bay).

The rod and your body can only do so much to propel a bait and weight seaward, sometimes you need to help situation out as much as possible, other times you have to realize when conditions simply won't allow for good distance- and also need to know when it is simply not prudent to cast max distance- such as when fish are in the wash. 



It does pay to practice what you use, tossing 150 gram tourny sinkers all day will do little to prepare you for a serious weekend of heaving 8-12 & bait. For that reason many people will not practice with less than 8, that makes sense to me.


Being able to hit good distance is like having an extra trick or special lure in your fishing bag- pull it out when you need it, leave it alone if you don't. I've yet to hear someone say- dang if I could just toss it a little shorter. 

:fishing:


----------



## Charkbait

striper fishin w/ big heads I found I can actually get more distance with a 10 then 8...more inertia to counter the loss in aero.

something else to think about.

It is a back breaking chore though...


----------



## Mark G

Charkbait said:


> striper fishin w/ big heads I found I can actually get more distance with a 10 then 8...more inertia to counter the loss in aero.
> 
> something else to think about.
> 
> It is a back breaking chore though...


Your absolutely right - a bigger sinker is better for towing a larger chunk of bait, provided you can accelerate it.


:fishing:


----------



## Charkbait

right, gotta have the gear and the ability.


----------



## CrawFish

We were casting 12 and cob heads the other day. Don't know how far it went, but it seem to be far enough to get this. I saw NTKG casted 12 and small head passed the bar at least 100yards. I was impressed.


----------



## scavengerj

Nice fish Craw!!!


----------



## NTKG

i think alot of it depends on a few things.... 

1. how often the person casting actually fishes the conditions. I know alot of guys that cast their face off on piers that dont do as well on the beach. also field casting and beach casting are definatley different. it doesnt pay to be shy. We fished this spring and come to find out before we headed in we were fishing next to _________. we were all outcasting him. fishing is different that field casting.... btw this is not a knock at tourney casters, rolland, angel and all those guys make me feel bad all the time.

2. what kind of rig your using. When i need to reach a fish i use a Hatteras Outfitters magged blue yonder. It definatley outhrows any other reel i use and it does make a difference as well as pairing with a rod that suits your casting style, for me its a fusion mag.

3. casting with real bait, during a bite, with 8 other guys on each side of you reduces distance cause you have to walk out and get around their lines. 

4. depends on bait. finger head, corncob head, small tail end chunka bunker, all fly different. we wont even get into the damn wing a bunker head turns into. 

5. depends on rig. 1 inch fishfinder? 2-3? cannonball? 

to answer your question though, i've seen alot of guys cast past 100yrds with bait(now by alot, those are usually the same guys) I have seen people cast further than say... 130. is it exactly 150? i dunno i havent ever had a rangefinder and a post up in the middle of the water to see. I know that a few of the guys I fish with can just bomb it, and we arent throwing as far as some of the guys... those guys u know, on the point that for some damn reason always have you by 15-20 yards?

anyway i guess what im sayin is its not just possible it happens quite a bit, go down to the OBX during a bite and check the guys who are hookin up more than the rest of the folks (who dont cast on fields and post on our boards....)


----------



## CrawFish

scavengerj said:


> Nice fish Craw!!!


That's not my fish. That's NTKG's. But I also had one like that a few hours earlier.


----------



## Connman

Haven't done much field casting with 8oz but when I did test a quattra sport a few years ago I was hitting just under 650' with a plain 8oz sinker . Back to reality 2 years ago in our weight and large bait event . My best cast was 447 ' with 3/4 of a 6" sassy shad and 175g lead into a moderate wind . This was using a clipped down pulley rig , zziplex 3500 , penn525 w/17lb suffix and OTG cast .
In pratice before that event I put a few casts over 500' with better wind conditions .


----------



## longcast

Put 8 or 10oz in a tennis ball, you get resistance like bait, and it is easier to get back.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Heck, at my age I'm dam lucky to get to the water and get the thing out in front of me...LOL...


----------



## Rockfish1

notso said:


> you must have missed that on Manswers last night too. They shot a 45 at a samuri sword & the sword cut the bullet in half. So they said, no you CAN bring a knife to a gun fight & kick the shooters azz....


cut the bullet in half and get 2 holes in yerself...


----------



## Hudak

OK, I know this is off topic, but if you were skilled enough to have the hand eye coordination enabling the actual defense of cutting a bullet in half before it gets to you, chances are you have enough common sense to keep out of that situation to start with, allowing yourself the time to go fishing.  :fishing: IMHO


----------



## Tommy

Casting 8nBait in fishing conditions. Blaine pretty well hit it on the head. 

100 yards - Very good casting.

125 yards - GREAT casting. If you are in the 125+ range (measured) then your are a very accomplished 8nbait fisherman.

150 yards - That is 450' with a half pound of lead and a chuck of bait. If you can indeed throw 8nbait a _measured_ 150 yards in fishing conditions then you are at the very top of your game. I've witnessed a couple of guys do it in the old castamucks, Blaine being one of them with a modified fishing pendulum. I've done it in the field with a hatteras cast and a tailwind, but freely admit that anything close to that while casting into a headwind standing on the shifty sand is a pipedream.

Maybe it's time for another castamuck ..... 

Tommy


----------



## eric

guys. im not really saying fishermen cant cast 100+ 

im talking about the general population.



surf rat said:


> Get rid of that Yo-zuri. that is the worst casting line made. Way too stiff for distance. Good line would give you way more distance.


ya.. the surf casting scene here in NYC isnt as big where you guys are. you prolly have just as many guys throwing a multiplier down there as spinners or more.
here? on the beaches i fish at.. outta 10 guys. 1.5 would throw a multiplier, and im in that 1, and that .5 would the the spare grandwave30z i have in the car. lol

so enlighten me, which line should i try ? im only trying out the yozuri cause i got a free spool xD


----------



## surf rat

*Line*

Suffix Tritanium 17 lb or 20 lb. Also Gamagatsu 20 lb.


----------



## shaggy

K 8nbait, wind behind me maybe 95 - 105 yards max, no wind maybe 75 - 85 yards, bad noreaster blowin in my face, :redface:, 50 or less.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## eric

ooeric said:


> guys. im not really saying fishermen cant cast 100+
> 
> im talking about the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> ya.. the surf casting scene here in NYC isnt as big where you guys are. you prolly have just as many guys throwing a multiplier down there as spinners or more.
> here? on the beaches i fish at.. outta 10 guys. 1.5 would throw a multiplier, and im in that 1, and that .5 would the the spare grandwave30z i have in the car. lol
> 
> so enlighten me, which line should i try ? im only trying out the yozuri cause i got a free spool xD


since im not a pro here in NYC. with the setup i use.
if i change to trit#17. should i be able to throw 100 with it? to me.. 100 is very far. im 22yo, i should be able to do it without breaking my back right? lol

i heard alot of people down south use the CPS rods. hence why its called cape point special ??


----------



## Rockfish1

ooeric said:


> i heard alot of people down south use the CPS rods. hence why its called cape point special ??


that's the Ocean Master CPS a factory rod from Bass Pro Shop... good rod for $150...


----------



## eric

ya . i bought 2 when it was on sale at 89 a piece. 

kinda good bargain cause the rod looks unbreakable for now.lol 

but since i have them now anyways..
omcp12C. slx30a 15lb line. is the setup castable? 

cause im only getting like 80yards tops with it. 

maybe its my cast techinique?


----------



## Moon

I did an little test and found a tennis ball with 7 oz is about 20 yards short of a plain 7oz weight. I can throw the plain weight around 410 feet. With the tennis ball a good throw is around 350 feet with my HDX,abu 6500 and 20 pound suffix. Pratice with a weight inside a tennis ball and it will give you distance very similar to weight and bait. A 100 yard throw on the bech with 8 and bait is certainly not unrealistic for someone who does practice and uses quality line, rod and reel. Most guys I fish with can hit the 100 yard mark most of the time no problem. Now standing in waist deep water on a bar, in the dark and 75 yards would be a good cast.


----------



## Mark H.

A 100yd cast may be very good,but it's even better if it's straight.


----------



## clinder

mmmmmm.........awfull tempting!!! 5-6oz. 125-150yrds on a seven ftR. Nah never mind. HE HE maybe i can maybe i cant....................... although i think their a few on here seen it done by me but i had to get em drunk first:--|:--| or maybe i didnt i cant remember. Its all in using the *tip *for *whip.* as im sure most of you could vouch for that knowledge. Although that has taken me 25yrs. jst to do that. Something telling me i should stay away from this one....................................................................lessin some other members show up postin their eye witness. I hope they do cause i put the checks in the mail last week.


----------



## deano

*casting*

if anybody can put in the next zip code its clinder iv seen it done more than once now he can cast it out there. i bet 300 yrds easy.


----------



## Tommy

deano said:


> if anybody can put in the next zip code its clinder iv seen it done more than once now he can cast it out there. i bet 300 yrds easy.


Now it's getting really deep....

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## OBX_Nomad

deano said:


> if anybody can put in the next zip code its clinder iv seen it done more than once now he can cast it out there. i bet 300 yrds easy.


300 yards? I hope you're kidding deano, because if you REALLY believe he can heave it that far then I'm going to start rolling around on the floor while laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## deano

ok 250


----------



## eric

i bet 251.

damnit , so im was looking around the shops online for a 1lb spool of tritanium17 ORANGE. cause it looks nice. only to find out, they dont make ORANGE no more. 

can anyone point me to where i can get the ORANGE. i mean.. i like chartygreen, but orange seems more appealing then gold or green.

tommy??! do you carry line in your shop? lol


----------



## Tommy

I do have Sakuma line right now. 11 lb test (.28mm) and 14 lb test (.31mm) for casting in 1/2 Kilo spools and I also have some 1/4 lb spools of 16 lb test (.33) and 20 lb test (.37) for fishing.

I love the line for casting, next week I'll try it out fishing for drum.

Tommy


----------



## Captain_Dave

What are you guys using rod-wise that is to achieve these incredable distances (400 +) with 8nbait

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Tommy

Dave,

Most guys use a 12-13' "heaver" type rod. There are many out there that are capable of these distances. Lamiglass 1502, rainshadow 1508-09, 1569. Several Wheeler rods, the Fusion, Nail, inferno and the new Nitro. Of course the AFAW Beach, Big Beach and Rock Rod will all get the job done.

It really boils down to solid casting technique.

Tommy


----------



## eric

Tommy said:


> Dave,
> 
> Most guys use a 12-13' "heaver" type rod. There are many out there that are capable of these distances. Lamiglass 1502, rainshadow 1508-09, 1569. Several Wheeler rods, the Fusion, Nail, inferno and the new Nitro. Of course the AFAW Beach, Big Beach and Rock Rod will all get the job done.
> 
> It really boils down to solid casting technique.
> 
> Tommy



and that the rod doesnt break before you even start swingin' lol


----------



## Shooter

Man ya'll ought to see just how far I can throw,,, but it seems I always throw further when its dark and ya cant see where it hits


----------



## Mark G

ooeric said:


> i bet 251.
> 
> damnit , so im was looking around the shops online for a 1lb spool of tritanium17 ORANGE. cause it looks nice. only to find out, they dont make ORANGE no more.
> 
> can anyone point me to where i can get the ORANGE. i mean.. i like chartygreen, but orange seems more appealing then gold or green.
> 
> tommy??! do you carry line in your shop? lol



Wasn't aware that tritanium was ever available in HI vis orange- Sufix Siege line I believe is still available in Hi viz tangerine(mostly orange)- I still use it but have come to prefer the tritanium in Hi viz yellow or green,.... orange and red lines don't show up well if your using a red LED headlamp in the dark while line leveling a conventional, it looks grayed out and hard to see.


----------



## eric

o..well i know at night. yellow or greens show up very bright with a light.

but i fish mostly the day, i usually have company with me, like my pops and some friends.

not many of them like fishing at night..

and red-orange is best for the day.


----------



## FishinMortician

My reading of your question is- "Is it possible to cast 8nbait 143 yards." Yes it is, but........

The biggest factor to ovecome in casting that rig is the aerodynamics of the rig itself. That is, if you can cast an 8oz sinker, by itself... say...200+ yards. 

You guys use short leaders on your fishfinders to overcome the air drag. Thus REDUCING the helicopter effect. I do it another way, by making the entire rig come into line and in tow right behind the sinker.


Want a longer leader?
Instead of clipping your sinker onto your favorite sinker slide, tie a 16" section of heavy mono to the sinker and then to the slide. Put an impact shield on that, as near the sinker as it will go and still work. Feed the shock leader through the slide ( I make my own variety, very small, very light... but wont go past the shock leader knot), a small bead next, and tie on a swivel. Clip your 12" leader to the swivel. Bait up with something reasonable (no heads). Clip the hook to the shield. So that you have, sinker, shield with baited hook, section of two lines, slide/swivel, and then OTG cast the thing.

That will get you were you want to be- again provided that you can cast an 8oz sinker alone, further than 200 yards. It is not for everyone, mind you, but it is indeed possible if you use an aerodynamic rig.

So why not try different rigs to get YOU that extra distance YOU feel YOU need to reach the fish?

My distances, with my 525mag and my Big Beach ( a lovely little devil- BTW, you really should test drive one ) haven't been measured. Is there a good way to measure casts that land in the surf? You would almost need a very brave kyaker with a big helmet and a laser thingy. My best guess would be over 130 yards with the 7 oz sinker I use. I don't have any 8oz sinkers, don't need them down here.


----------



## clinder

deano said:


> if anybody can put in the next zip code its clinder iv seen it done more than once now he can cast it out there. i bet 300 yrds easy.


correction 125-175yrds with a 6'6'' fuji component IM 12 rod. 5-6oz. heavy action fast taper. put the wip in the tip.....If you no what i mean.


----------



## Clyde

I'll bet you $1,000 right now that you can not throw 175yds with a 6'6" rod.


----------



## clinder

..........................Jeez........................


----------



## deano

*wow*

maybe you should take that bet clinder thta would be a good pay day


----------



## clinder

deano said:


> maybe you should take that bet clinder thta would be a good pay day


Man some of these guys just see no point in bein able to cast a far decent way without showin it off to the world. I dont cast to cast i just cast to catch fish. Maybe a few of dem northern boys spend a couple a few decades down here in some *shallow water* they might understand:fishing: Imagine that a good ole boy chunkin a piece of lead with the big boys....................By the way you makin it back down before the thaw??????


----------



## JAM

For Clyde.... JAM


----------



## clinder

anyway deano you wastin your breath here. I told em all come on down and your about the 10nth one to show up and speak for me and i still get lip. give it up!! Change my screen name to LOD Lack...of..distance..... yeha


----------



## OBX_Nomad

clinder said:


> Man some of these guys just see no point in bein able to cast a far decent way without showin it off to the world. I dont cast to cast i just cast to catch fish. Maybe a few of dem northern boys spend a couple a few decades down here in some *shallow water* they might understand:fishing: Imagine that a good ole boy chunkin a piece of lead with the big boys....................By the way you makin it back down before the thaw??????



Sounds like someone's beatin' around the bush. I don't have a $1000 like Cyde but I'd definately sweetin the pot.


----------



## clinder

this is by far the most upity judgemental forum on the fishin net. this comment only implied to the ones neccesary. The rest my hats off. I enjoy watchin some of you boys put me to sleep waitin on the lead to hit the ground!!!!!! 800plus ft. good god man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not in my wildest dreams. Nearly all yall could cast a 12 footer a good mile past me but you show up with a 6'6" rod and a reel with 65# braid and i"ll take your 1000.00 dollars like a dust mop on dust boys!!!!! All i can say is you better get out the way and give me some room and as far as a good ole birdnest goes i prety much quit doin that back in the days on the wildlife refuge bout 25 years ago when i started castin baitcasters so it shouldnt take long.


----------



## clinder

with that said i gracefully bow out fellows. Tommy you tha man........... 800ft........shit man i cant hardly walk that far anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clyde

Well to put it in perspective, I'd dare to say that Tommy couldn't even hit 175 yards with a 6'6" rod. Sorry I offended you, but there's just no way you can cast a rod that short that far, with any line.


----------



## Cdog

clinder said:


> this is by far the most upity judgemental forum on the fishin net. this comment only implied to the ones neccesary. The rest my hats off. I enjoy watchin some of you boys put me to sleep waitin on the lead to hit the ground!!!!!! 800plus ft. good god man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not in my wildest dreams. Nearly all yall could cast a 12 footer a good mile past me but you show up with a 6'6" rod and a reel with 65# braid and i"ll take your 1000.00 dollars like a dust mop on dust boys!!!!! All i can say is you better get out the way and give me some room and as far as a good ole birdnest goes i prety much quit doin that back in the days on the wildlife refuge bout 25 years ago when i started castin baitcasters so it shouldnt take long.


Not trying to provoke an out burst, but have you actually measured your cast?


----------



## TreednNC

Clinder...didnt you know to stay outa this thread?  Im a seeing is believing kinda guy.


----------



## HellRhaY

i have a 13' breakaway LDX match with a daiwa basia but most of the time it is paired with shimano spin power, i can get 500" with 8+ bait+bait.
and i'll take any bet!!!


----------



## TreednNC

HellRhaY said:


> i have a 13' breakaway LDX match with a daiwa basia but most of the time it is paired with shimano spin power, i can get 500" with 8+ bait+bait.
> and i'll take any bet!!!


Can you do it with braid without a cannon? *stirrin the pot a little* lol


----------



## clinder

TreednNC said:


> Clinder...didnt you know to stay outa this thread?  Im a seeing is believing kinda guy.


my bad. I new i wasnt welcome here I just couldnt leave well enough alone.I try harder next time.:--| But i have caught fish on cornbread and biscuts!!!


----------



## HellRhaY

TreednNC said:


> Can you do it with braid without a cannon? *stirrin the pot a little* lol


SURE! wanna bet?



_
BTW, Treed, 500inches= 13 yards. hehehehe_
i'll take a bet anyday!!!


----------



## clinder

he did specify inches..............." . treed >>>>


----------



## OBX_Nomad

TreednNC said:


> Clinder...didnt you know to stay outa this thread? Im a seeing is believing kinda guy.



I know one thing were NOT going to see and that's Clinder back up his claim.


----------



## TreednNC

You know HellRay I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and going to give you credit for a typo  I know the world's best typers are on P&S but I figured a typo could potentially happen


----------



## Mark G

clinder said:


> correction 125-175yrds with a 6'6'' fuji component IM 12 rod. 5-6oz. heavy action fast taper. put the wip in the tip.....If you no what i mean.


that's a wide range 125-175 yds.

Let's call it 150.

I'll back your play Clinder, but want 10% of the take.

BTW- you still casting at the driving range with your range finder


----------



## surf rat

*150 yard cast with 6 ft rod.*

You would most likely have to have someone break his legs after he lost to get your money.


----------



## Mark G

surf rat said:


> You would most likely have to have someone break his legs after he lost to get your money.



You offering yur services ?


----------



## CrawFish

wow.. 6ft rod casting over 100yrds... can y'all teach me how to cast.. I'm having trouble reaching 100yrds w/ my 12 st croix and torium 14... maybe I need to change rod again.


----------



## Mark G

Man makes a claim based on his estimates, someones throws out the BS flag. He offer to accurately measure and report the results.

This from the old thread. (Quoting Clinder)



> thanks kingfish. I work at the course so i can do it after its closed and we got laser guns that give distance accurate to 3 feet that ill give me a fairly accurate reading. im gonna try it today ill post my findings tonight!



He posts the results.



> got a fiveoz river sinker 173yards in the rain on my last cast. took me a few minutes to get goin as i had the brake on my calcutta700te a little tight to begin with. first cast were in the 110-115 range then i slowly loosened the brakes for more distance. i could of gotten a little farther but the wind died down as it staarted to rain and i was on the clock!!! after the 173 yard cast i really tried to lay in to it and i think my line caught the rod tip cause i broke the line half way through the cast. no bird nest or fluff though and i cant wait to catch a down wind day in some cold air to try it out. i noticed that i always cast farther in cold air i believe cause its thinner and no humidity. the 173 yard was about 85-90%power and on a 8 foot shimano tallus medium heavy action rod with a newspool of 50 pound power pro braid that i put on today.the new line wasa little stiff and i think with a little wear i could throw it harder with more confidence. is this respectable givin the line size and rod lenght (519ft.)?? also what would be the specks on a tournament casting quality rod. I can swing the head of a golf club around 130mph and we got a gun that ill measure speed. i think i might try it with my rod tip cause i had that sucker movin alot fast than a golf club for sure!!!
> 
> I fish tybee pier 3-5 days a week and for twelve hours or more each time. in a week i probally throw my heaver 100-200 times every week with 4,5,6and bait as hard as i can maybe this is y i seem to be good at it. in fact i trow that darn thing so much i have to do internal work on it every 4 months or so and i dont mean just a cleanin and grease! ive just started doin this work myself as ive grown more confident takin a 400dollar reel apart without screwin it up. let me tell you to this things got some parts!!!!!!!!!!springs and pins and every thing in between. its got one spring loaded pin in the crank shaft just inside the drag thats the size of the following line - talk about a pain to work with!!!!!!



If someone tells me they "think" there casts are travelling X number of yards, I may raise an eyebrow. If someone tells me they measured said casts with an accurate lazer- I have two choices- believe em or call em an out and out liar.

For some reason I think Clinder could give a rats behind if you believe him, so what does he have to gain by being a liar. Even Tommy had something to say on the issue




> Clinder,
> 
> That is amazing, casting over 500' with an 8' rod and a calcutta 700.
> 
> What rod do you use for a heaver?? You should be able to get significantly longer casts with an 11'+ heaver.
> 
> The specs on a typical tournament rod would be 13-14'. Rated for at least 150 grams (5.25 oz). Most tournament casters use zziplex rods, although there are quite a few that throw century and greys rods. Some are very fast action (zzipplex HST SST and LT14), some are more parabolic (XTR). It really depends on the caster and the casting style. I have tried most of them and prefer the action of the zziplex FT.
> 
> There are distance casters up and down the east coast and a large group out in Texas. You should come to an event. Great people, a lot of fun and a competitive but friendly environment. There are classes (divisions) for all skill levels, so you can cast against others that are close to your average distance.
> 
> I must admit when I first read your posts that it appeared you were just trying stir the pot. Maybe I and others just took it wrong. Anyway, welcome and maybe we'll see you in the future.
> 
> Tommy




Granted in this test he was using an 8 foot rod, not one that is 6'6". Big deal- still good casting.

What's next ? ya all want video coverage, witnesses to sign, and a sworn affadavit from a local judge.

Why don't you all just go pay him a visit- maybe he'll make a believer out of ya- maybe not- but you won't settle anything harping about it on the internet. 

:fishing:


----------



## Cdog

Cdog said:


> Not trying to provoke an out burst, but have you actually measured your cast?


Well, that answered my question. I forgot about that thread...



Surf Cat said:


> Man makes a claim based on his estimates, someones throws out the BS flag. He offer to accurately measure and report the results.
> 
> This from the old thread. (Quoting Clinder)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He posts the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone tells me they "think" there casts are travelling X number of yards, I may raise an eyebrow. If someone tells me they measured said casts with an accurate lazer- I have two choices- believe em or call em an out and out liar.
> 
> For some reason I think Clinder could give a rats behind if you believe him, so what does he have to gain by being a liar. Even Tommy had something to say on the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted in this test he was using an 8 foot rod, not one that is 6'6". Big deal- still good casting.
> 
> What's next ? ya all want video coverage, witnesses to sign, and a sworn affadavit from a local judge.
> 
> Why don't you all just go pay him a visit- maybe he'll make a believer out of ya- maybe not- but you won't settle anything harping about it on the internet.
> 
> :fishing:


----------



## surf rat

*distance*

Yeah, I can cast a 6 ft rod 100,120,aaaah, 175 yards ,yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Mark G

surf rat said:


> Yeah, I can cast a 6 ft rod 100,120,aaaah, 175 yards ,yeah that's the ticket.



Nope 8' rod , 173 yds. 



I certainly have to entertain the idea that I may be a bit gullible ( tho I haven't stated I do believe him) it's just not that hard for me to believe that someone else may be able to accomplish something I can't. 

I guess if you can't do it Surf Rat- no one can!


----------



## surf rat

*Casting*

I'm not saying that, but I've been around long enough to know bull when I hear it. I think in his mind he can do it. A man has to know his limitations. There are dudes out there that are sure they could dominate in the U.F.C.. All I'm saying is don't brag to the world that you are the best if you have never been out of your backyard. Shut up and prove it. I don't make any claims that I can't back up. But I guarantee you that some nut with a 7 ft rod won't walk up beside me at the point and bomb one past where I'm fishing. That I am saying.


----------



## Connman

Roger and Peter both have cast 200yards using just the 6' butt section of a rod , so why couldn't Clinder cast a more flexable rod either a 6'6" or 8' as far as he claims ?


----------



## Mark G

Fair enough.


----------



## Mark G

> Roger and Peter both have cast 200yards using just the 6' butt section of a rod , so why couldn't Clinder cast a more flexable rod either a 6'6" or 8' as far as he claims ?



I believe it can be done, thanks Conn.

SR- I understand what your saying, but he's only tossing a weight (5 oz. at that), your thinking in terms of weight and bait when you say "past" where I'm fishing.


----------



## deano

*clinder*



OBX_Nomad said:


> I know one thing were NOT going to see and that's Clinder back up his claim.


my friend all y have to do is go out on tybee pier and i will promise y that he will be more than willing to prove to y that it can be done


----------



## clinder

deano said:


> my friend all y have to do is go out on tybee pier and i will promise y that he will be more than willing to prove to y that it can be done


wait a minute now deano...........this looks profitable.......opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Thinkin i might could auction a video or somethin..opcorn:


----------



## OBX_Nomad

*Please stop. My stomach aches from laughing so hard.*


----------



## kingfish

clinder said:


> correction 125-175yrds with a 6'6'' fuji component IM 12 rod. 5-6oz. heavy action fast taper. put the wip in the tip.....If you no what i mean.


Can you share a little more info on your equippment, I'm not familiar with the IM 12 rod, and what kind of reel are you using now?


----------



## clinder

Im 12 is a rating for quality of graghite used not a name brand. reel is calcutta 700te. for instance IM 6 rods would have numorous flaws or weak points in the original graphite blank used to make the rod. IM 12 graphite would be a nearly flawless graphite blank.


----------



## clinder

OBX_Nomad said:


> *Please stop. My stomach aches from laughing so hard.*


least somebodys gettin some good humor outta this.


----------



## clinder

kingfish said:


> Can you share a little more info on your equippment, I'm not familiar with the *IM 12 rod*,


I would assume on a distance casting forum That folks would no what graphite quality and ratings are.my mistake for not being more specific. Fact is that name brands are irrelavent its the quality of the graphite used to produce it that is relavent.


----------



## eric

yawn* can we get back on topic yet.
im a northern boy looking to cast like far like you middle boys.

i still havent found any place that still has trit17 orange.
i guess ill have to settle down with gold or charty.

on a slx30a. would dome red and white blocks, be a good setting to get distance??

i mean.. i started with flat red, now i was dome reds. yet i still find the spool slow.

what settings do you guys use.. (the bunch who doesnt mag it).


----------



## kingfish

hey clinder what you got going on this weekend?


----------



## JAM

*I've seen*

a 100 yrd cast with brromstick and 3 guides taped to it.. JAM


----------



## Hudak

ooeric said:


> yawn* can we get back on topic yet.
> im a northern boy looking to cast like far like you middle boys. *Middle boys????? Southern Boys!!!!!....LOL*
> 
> 
> on a slx30a. would dome red and white blocks, be a good setting to get distance??
> 
> i mean.. i started with flat red, now i was dome reds. yet i still find the spool slow.
> 
> what settings do you guys use.. (the bunch who doesnt mag it).


I don't use any brakes in mine. Pull them out you will probably like it. Not as scary as it might sound. I am throwing 8 oz anchor with a 12' Tica off the end of a pier with no brakes. (Just to let you know the variables) Wind doesn't effect me much. If it is light, I may just use my thumb to drag a hair to keep the spool tame. If the wind is gusting up, I may tighten the tension knob _slightly_. Most of the time I just let my thumb help in the wind. It is hard to explain, it is almost like 2nd nature now.


----------



## BlaineO

Technical time out:

IM ratings generally have to do with the modulus, (or modulous), of graphite or composites, and technically it should be modulus of elasticity.
It is expressed in millions, and as far as I can tell the IM stuff is so that us Wal-Mart shoppers don't have to see big numbers.....
IM 6 is around 38 million modulus, just as a reference. The higher the IM number, the stiffer the material.
It is for all practical purposes it is a unit to define stiffness for a standard unit of material.

It has little to do with quality, other than the higher the modulus, the more precise the manufacturing needs to be, because the price of using higher modulus materials is that things become brittle.

Please continue, this is an interesting thread.

Blaine


----------



## Hudak

BlaineO said:


> Technical time out:
> 
> IM ratings generally have to do with the modulus, (or modulous), of graphite or composites, and technically it should be modulus of elasticity.
> It is expressed in millions, and as far as I can tell the IM stuff is so that us Wal-Mart shoppers don't have to see big numbers.....
> IM 6 is around 38 million modulus, just as a reference. The higher the IM number, the stiffer the material.
> It is for all practical purposes it is a unit to define stiffness for a standard unit of material.
> 
> It has little to do with quality, other than the higher the modulus, the more precise the manufacturing needs to be, because the price of using higher modulus materials is that things become brittle.
> 
> Please continue, this is an interesting thread.
> 
> Blaine


Now that you mention that, I remember an article I was reading when IM7 was hitting the scene. Bottom line, techies and pro fisherman alike were saying IM7 was not "better" then IM6, just different. Different fishing applications may find benefit from 6 that 7 lacks and vice versa. That kind of thing.


----------



## Mark G

BlaineO said:


> Technical time out:
> 
> IM ratings generally have to do with the modulus, (or modulous), of graphite or composites, and technically it should be modulus of elasticity.
> It is expressed in millions, and as far as I can tell the IM stuff is so that us Wal-Mart shoppers don't have to see big numbers.....
> IM 6 is around 38 million modulus, just as a reference. The higher the IM number, the stiffer the material.
> It is for all practical purposes it is a unit to define stiffness for a standard unit of material.
> 
> It has little to do with quality, other than the higher the modulus, the more precise the manufacturing needs to be, because the price of using higher modulus materials is that things become brittle.
> 
> Please continue, this is an interesting thread.
> 
> Blaine


I'm also under the impression that the higher the modulous, the lighter the wieght of the finished blank, compared to one of a lower modulus. 

You wind up with a more responsive blank, but the brittleness you spoke of means the blank isn't going to be as durable as a lower modulus blank.

Some people will feel that a higher modulus material due to it's lighter weight and increased responsiveness- is synonymous with higher quality.

Those that are extremely rough on their equipment may be better off with the lower modulus graphite, it can take a little more abuse.


----------



## Mark G

ooeric said:


> yawn* can we get back on topic yet.
> im a northern boy looking to cast like far like you middle boys.
> 
> i still havent found any place that still has *trit17 orange.*
> i guess ill have to settle down with gold or charty.
> 
> on a slx30a. would dome red and white blocks, be a good setting to get distance??
> 
> i mean.. i started with flat red, now i was dome reds. yet i still find the spool slow.
> 
> what settings do you guys use.. (the bunch who doesnt mag it).



I wasn't aware that Sufix tritanium ever was manufactured in Orange.

However Sufix Siege is. (I'm just wondering if you saw the siege and thought it was tritanium?)


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

Tritanium was made in an dark orange/almost red color for several years. They stopped producing this color probably 3 years ago. As has been said, the Seige is made in Tangerine but is much lighter than the Tritanium orange/red was.

In the opinion of many fine fishermen, the orange/red Tritanium was an inferior product because they believed bluefish were attracted to it and would nick the line and bite at knots.


----------



## Mark G

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Tritanium was made in an dark orange/almost red color for several years. They stopped producing this color probably 3 years ago. As has been said, the Seige is made in Tangerine but is much lighter than the Tritanium orange/red was.
> 
> In the opinion of many fine fishermen, the orange/red Tritanium was an inferior product because they believed bluefish were attracted to it and would nick the line and bite at knots.


Ahh yes, I have bought spools of the red in tritanium in the past.


----------



## clinder

BlaineO said:


> Technical time out:
> 
> IM ratings generally have to do with the modulus, (or modulous), of graphite or composites, and technically it should be modulus of elasticity.
> It is expressed in millions, and as far as I can tell the IM stuff is so that us Wal-Mart shoppers don't have to see big numbers.....
> IM 6 is around 38 million modulus, just as a reference. The higher the IM number, the stiffer the material.
> It is for all practical purposes it is a unit to define stiffness for a standard unit of material.
> 
> It has little to do with quality, other than the higher the modulus, the more precise the manufacturing needs to be, because the price of using higher modulus materials is that things become brittle.
> 
> Please continue, this is an interesting thread.
> 
> Blaine


IM rating is a measure of quality in my particular application. A longer rod has a greater fulcrum effect. PIcture this.

A longer rod may pruduce 300 units of energy due do its greater fulcrum effect. Say it transfers 60 percent of its Pontential energy into kinetic energy due to its IM rating of lets say IM7.That equates to 180 units of energy tranfered. A shorter rod with an IM rating of IM12 may only produce 200 units of pontential energy due to the smaller fulcrum effect but have a 90 percent transfer rate to kinetic energy due to higher IM rating. It still equates to 180 units of energy transfered to the bait after the casting motion. In other words a measure of quality of it true funtion. ROD- A tool used to create and store potential energy and change and *transfer* it into kinetic energy. Or something to *cast *with!!! This also explains the meaning behind behind different IM ratings being best for different applications. Call it the right tool for the job. I attribute my ability to cast a 6'6" rod with a 5-6oz. lead tide on the end 125yrds-175yrds depending on conditions and my own feeling of cofidence on a particuler day more to my equipment than my "*world class, practiced, sound casting abilities or fundumentals*. I have a IM12 6'6" graphite rod to ensure the greatest energy tranger to make up for the lack of fulcrum power, heavy action to allow for more of the butt of the rod to store potential energy, and a fast taper tip to still ensure a high tip speed at the end of the cast. Its how I can do it and do It. 

IM rating............A direct analisys of the physical properties of a rods ability to transfer potential energy into kinetic, or cast.........I would consider that a measure of quality............ 

One rubber band has lumps and bumps in the rubber(IM1) rubber band. Another rubber band is perfectly smooth(IM12) rubber band. When both are acted on with the same amount of force which one do you think is going to go farther if you shoot it off your finger???????????????????????? Which one would you consider the higher *quality* projectile!!!!


----------



## surf rat

*Wow*

You should work for N.A.S.S.A. . That is hogwash. The raw material used to construct a rod is only a part of the total rod. The way it is wraped the resin and the design, lenght are all factors in the overall product. If what you say was true a glx loomis would be the fartherest casting rod on the market. 68 mil I think it is. I don't think you can cast a 6'6" rod 175 yards. I think the guys that you fish with don't have a clue how far you are casting. Call me a jerk but I call B.S.


----------



## clinder

surf rat said:


> You should work for N.A.S.S.A. . That is hogwash. The raw material used to construct a rod is only a part of the total rod. The way it is wraped the resin and the design, includeing lenght are all factors in the overall product. If what you say was true a glx loomis would be the fartherest casting rod on the market. 68 mil I think it is. I don't think you can cast a 6'6" rod 175 yards. I think the guys that you fish with don't have a clue how far you are casting. Call me a jerk or whateres but I call B.S.


cool. to his his own. you can deny me but you cant deny physics. physics is science and science isnt hogwash its fact. and that g loomis rod probaly can cast a weight farther than any other rod on the market of the same lenght same lure ratings with the same action and same taper and outfitted with the same components...........or other factors. A rod is a fulcrum. All those other factors do directly effect its ability to function as a fulcrum. apples to apples as far as those other factors you mention the g loomis would cast better and does cast better. Its science man not my opinion.

And its not N.A.S.S.A its N.A.S.A by the way.


----------



## clinder

surf rat said:


> I think the guys that you fish with don't have a clue how far you are casting. Call me a jerk but I call B.S.


Also,
Just because you think im full of B.s. doesnt mean you have to insult the intelligence of other P&S members.What a shrewd.


----------



## surfchunker

*I M 12*

I've never heard of IM 12 rod ... Up to 8 ........


----------



## clinder

They make a 12. Got one. Very costly though.


----------



## catman32

*Ok Ok*

I am curious now. Is there others than can accomplish this. For all the distance casters or just fun casters. Can it be done on a field. Not just on a pier. On a field. I can and have thrown 8 ounces 550 plus feet,upwards towards 600. With the help of a couple well known casters. I have good teqnique. And im a pretty good sized guy. So my question is did i not need to buy a rod longer than 6-7 feet. I could have done it with some of my boat rods. How is this attainable. Please explain it to me. Anyone.


----------



## clinder

SURFCHUNKER

heres a link to a mass produced IM 9 rod thats readily available to public.Thats more than 8 and I found it in 2 min of searching. Tryin to find A link to a special order IM 12 twelve blank. 

http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fis...<>ast_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1195172220670


----------



## clinder

catman32 said:


> I am curious now. Is there others than can accomplish this. For all the distance casters or just fun casters. Can it be done on a field. Not just on a pier. On a field. I can and have thrown 8 ounces 550 plus feet,upwards towards 600. With the help of a couple well known casters. I have good teqnique. And im a pretty good sized guy. So my question is did i not need to buy a rod longer than 6-7 feet. I could have done it with some of my boat rods. How is this attainable. Please explain it to me. Anyone.


I cast a rod used for offshore kingfishing rated for 20-50# line maybe so maybe you could. I found that with the short rod it is almost neccesary that it be a very high IM12 graphite with a heavy action and fast tamper. Their very exspensive for such a short stick.I payed a good deal more for My 6'6" stick due to the IM12 rating than alot off the prices I see for 8-10-and 12 ft. sticks. Cast like a d**n rocket though. Also someone mention brakes. I never use any internal brake ever when casting. Their are six in my reel and all are always in the off position.


----------



## clinder

surfchunker said:


> I've never heard of IM 12 rod ... Up to 8 ........


heres you a IM 10..........gettin higher!!!


http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fis...<>ast_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1195173483506


----------



## catman32

*bump*

Ok Ok 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am curious now. Is there others than can accomplish this. For all the distance casters or just fun casters. Can it be done on a field. Not just on a pier. On a field. I can and have thrown 8 ounces 550 plus feet,upwards towards 600. With the help of a couple well known casters. I have good teqnique. And im a pretty good sized guy. So my question is did i not need to buy a rod longer than 6-7 feet. I could have done it with some of my boat rods. How is this attainable. Please explain it to me. Anyone.


----------



## clinder

*Bump*

That was a good one!

AH ya killin me man.LOL


----------



## Newsjeff

clinder said:


> A shorter rod with an IM rating of IM12 may only produce 200 units of pontential energy due to the smaller fulcrum effect but have a 90 percent transfer rate to kinetic energy due to higher IM rating.


What the F*** are you talkin' about?


----------



## clinder

Newsjeff said:


> What the F*** are you talkin' about?


I dunno! 

Hey man sorry to leave this threads uncontrollable direction unattended briefly......... But that pict at the top of the home page you posted........WOAH now thats a fish!!!!!!!!!That you holdin that dinosaur??


----------



## Newsjeff

clinder said:


> Hey man sorry to leave this threads uncontrollable direction unattended briefly......... But that pict at the top of the home page you posted........WOAH now thats a fish!!!!!!!!!That you holdin that dinosaur??


No.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46539


----------



## kingfish

kingfish said:


> hey clinder what you got going on this weekend?


Hey Chet you gonna answer me. You got a plenty big mouth, so i'll give ya a chance to back it up with that mockingbird @ss of yours. I'll meet you Friday Saturday Sunday this weekend and you can make your cast or casts. I'll come to you, with camera and measuring device, and plenty of squash, if you want to make a wager.

Now make some excuses and retire for another year.


----------



## clinder

Newsjeff said:


> What the F*** are you talkin' about?


really though your question. Its a simple example of higher IM rated graphite having less flaws in it Read the rubber band example at the bottom of the same post again and think about it. I am decribing how pontentiel energy trasfer into kinetic energy is more efficient in a graphite with fewer flaws........ that transfer of energy is why a *Cast* *Cast* more efficient energy transfer longer cast> I know your educated enough to know and understand the applications of physics behind rod production and casting. You makin my leg hurt man.


----------



## AtlantaKing

What's the make and model of the blank? Make and model of components? Builder?


----------



## clinder

kingfish said:


> Hey Chet you gonna answer me. You got a plenty big mouth, so i'll give ya a chance to back it up with that mockingbird @ss of yours. I'll meet you Friday Saturday Sunday this weekend and you can make your cast or casts. I'll come to you, with camera and measuring device, and plenty of squash, if you want to make a wager.
> 
> Now make some excuses and retire for another year.


Dont need no squash and not lookin for a pissin match with a kid either. If you wanna come visit tybee island and go fishing I would be happy to show you around some of the local holes. You dont need to bring no squash or video camera or measuring device. Just a fishin pole a good ole lets go catch some fish spirit. Theirs still some great inshore action goin on for slot reds trout sheepshead black drum. If we get lucky and the weather is right we can try for some bulls ocean side. Hospitality and Time to help a fellow fisherman have a good time in new area I have my friend And happy to share it. Time just to waiste I dont have. Wish I did though And I would just hop in my car drive to feild to meet you cast a couple a times for ya and go home or sit around all day right here at home so my children could meet you. Sorry though man I cant waiste my time provin something to you when I could be doin alot nicer things for others.


----------



## clinder

Wheres a moderator for these insulting names.


----------



## ReelinRod

Newsjeff said:


> What the F*** are you talkin' about?


What you fail to pontificate is the hysterectomy of the situation in direct correlation to the modulus of the clinderflinger


----------



## clinder

Sgt_Slough said:


> What you fail to pontificate is the hysterectomy of the situation in direct correlation to the modulus of the clinderflinger


*IM* rollin on the floor my man LOL LOL.


----------



## Centralpafish

Huh? What? Eschew Obfuscation! Philly Jack


----------



## Hudak

Seriously guys, can you guys cool it on trying to call people out. Having to read through every few posts to find one that actually has information is getting a little old. I am referring to the posts intended to antagonize or rekindle statements made earlier. I see this thread highlighted, I don't even know if it is worth my time to check it out anymore. I am quite sure I am not the only one that feels that way. 

I don't care if a person claims to cast a Zebco 303 900' in a headwind using a piece of celery. We are online, it isn't like anyone is going to be able to reach over to the rod holder and say, "watch this." If you have an interest in finding out what an individual can do, PM them and "talk amongst yourselves." If we were in the sand, I would be all for this conversation. A beer and a little competition goes a long way. But we are not and to continue this nipping at each other in a public forum like this is obviously in vain and it is getting in the way of others who are trying to learn from the content that shows up on this thread every so often.

I hate to come off sounding like a prick, but isn't enough enough?


----------



## troehrs

hey robert this jt


----------



## clinder

thekingfeeder said:


> Seriously guys, can you guys cool it on trying to call people out. Having to read through every few posts to find one that actually has information is getting a little old. I am referring to the posts intended to antagonize or rekindle statements made earlier. I see this thread highlighted, I don't even know if it is worth my time to check it out anymore. I am quite sure I am not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> I don't care if a person claims to cast a Zebco 303 900' in a headwind using a piece of celery. We are online, it isn't like anyone is going to be able to reach over to the rod holder and say, "watch this." If you have an interest in finding out what an individual can do, PM them and "talk amongst yourselves." If we were in the sand, I would be all for this conversation. A beer and a little competition goes a long way. But we are not and to continue this nipping at each other in a public forum like this is obviously in vain and it is getting in the way of others who are trying to learn from the content that shows up on this thread every so often.
> 
> I hate to come off sounding like a prick, but isn't enough enough?


Thank you. and further more I appologize for any part I played in it. :fishing: Cold beer on the sand catchin some fish some good ole friendly compitition. Now you my man I would be happy to meet.:beer::beer:


----------



## kingfish

clinder said:


> Dont need no squash and not lookin for a pissin match with a kid either. If you wanna come visit tybee island and go fishing I would be happy to show you around some of the local holes. You dont need to bring no squash or video camera or measuring device. Just a fishin pole a good ole lets go catch some fish spirit. Theirs still some great inshore action goin on for slot reds trout sheepshead black drum. If we get lucky and the weather is right we can try for some bulls ocean side. Hospitality and Time to help a fellow fisherman have a good time in new area I have my friend And happy to share it. Time just to waiste I dont have. Wish I did though And I would just hop in my car drive to feild to meet you cast a couple a times for ya and go home or sit around all day right here at home so my children could meet you. Sorry though man I cant waiste my time provin something to you when I could be doin alot nicer things for others.


Thanks for the invite. I have seen pics of your children, they are adorable, can't blame you for not wanting to waste time you could spend with them, although it seems you waste quite a bit on here, with fairly outrageous claims, although I'm not saying they are impossible, just I would need to see the deed to believe.

I would like to take you up on your fishing invitation. I will be making arrangements and traveling Friday, Saturday I have a date with some reds in the surf near you but to the North. You are welcome to join me if you wish, or I'll meet ya Sunday to try the Ga. variety. No wasting time, just fishing and casting to get out to them reds in that shallow ga. water. Oh by the way, I will cast a 90 gram sinker so far past your 6'6" IM 12, that you gonna wish you got in the boat and went out to a barrier island where none of your friends can see you get that Mockingbird @ss spanked  by this kid. So you up to it or just another dodge...Kingfish the Kid.


----------



## clinder

kingfish said:


> see you get that Mockingbird @ss spanked



that would be enough their my friend.


----------



## Hat80

*Ok, so you guys have our attention!*

More times then not, thats not a good thing. This thread can can in two directions. On with the conversation or locked down. Your actions will dictate that direction. So chill out or night, night! :--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

opcorn:e-rage.


----------



## clinder

Hat80 said:


> More times then not, thats not a good thing. This thread can can in two directions. On with the conversation or locked down. Your actions will dictate that direction. So chill out or night, night! :--|



My opnion lock the darn thing.The insults are getting boring. Or lock the folks with all the insults so we can have a decent fun conversation about distance casting applications.:fishing: Im just a young old man who works takes care of his family and likes to fish. I didnt mean any harm.


----------



## kingfish

No malice on my part, just accepting a fishing invitation and throwing a good natured distance casting challenge out there for entertainment. Make notice of the 

So what's it gonna be, you wanna fish with me in SC or am I still welcome in GA.


----------



## chris storrs

my rod is glass..is that IM zero ?


----------



## chris storrs

btw kingfish u the oldest kid i know, except maybe willie


----------



## kingfish

Hey Chris, good to hear from ya. I'm just glad to still be here. Hope to see ya in the spring. IM 0, I like that.

And to everyone else, I apologize for stretching the envelope, just trying to get it back to reality. I hope no one is the worse, including Chet.


----------



## clinder

clinder said:


> Dont need no squash and not lookin for a pissin match with a kid either. If you wanna come visit tybee island and go fishing I would be happy to show you around some of the local holes. You dont need to bring no squash or video camera or measuring device. Just a fishin pole a good ole lets go catch some fish spirit. Theirs still some great inshore action goin on for slot reds trout sheepshead black drum. If we get lucky and the weather is right we can try for some bulls ocean side. Hospitality and Time to help a fellow fisherman have a good time in new area I have my friend And happy to share it. Time just to waiste I dont have. Wish I did though And I would just hop in my car drive to feild to meet you cast a couple a times for ya and go home or sit around all day right here at home so my children could meet you. Sorry though man I cant waiste my time provin something to you when I could be doin alot nicer things for others.


opcorn:


----------



## chris storrs

ill be trying to get back into it this spring, been fishing since i got my liscense in august nonstop as much as possible, working when not in school or fishing and spending all my money on gas and food for trips...maybe ill be burnt out by spring and i can just go to a tournement....

but ill prolly be sandy, hungry, tired and cold parked in front of a drum hole....

will be at atleast 1 or 2 tournements next yr tho...mid summer maybe o if tehy have a snowball tourney, I wana hit up some shark fishing down by you while im there one time, had lotsafun with taht this summer....


----------



## surfchunker

*AtlantaKing and I*

are still waiting to hear about this rod/blank ....where did you get it ... how much was it ... brand of the blank ... we need details ......


----------



## Mark G

*Woah*

Might need to change my mind Clinder.

Kinfish is a very respected caster and fishermen, and I'm willing to bet he might have a few years of experience on you. He offered to do exactly what I told the rest of the doubting thomases to do. Quit harping on the internet and pay you a visit to see for themselves what your abilities really are. He would go much farther to helping you establish credibility for your claims than having a buddy (deano) make obviously unbelivable testimonies about 300 yd casts.



> if anybody can put in the next zip code its clinder iv seen it done more than once now he can cast it out there. i bet 300 yrds easy.





The fact is I appreciate that your an accompished fisherman. Nobody is debating that.
Your posts and pictures are ample proof of that.

But if your going to try to now backpedal your way out of proving your claims I have to ask why ?

I'm not going to stoop to name calling, but if you think I'm beginning to question your honesty, your right. 

If you don't care whether people believe your claims, why bother making them in the first place?

I'm trying to have your back, but your not making it easy.




On a side note, I see we have someone to fill JP's shoes.


----------



## clinder

clinder said:


> opcorn:


again I sayopcorn:


----------



## clinder

clinder said:


> Dont need no squash and not lookin for a pissin match with a kid either. If you wanna come visit tybee island and go fishing I would be happy to show you around some of the local holes. You dont need to bring no squash or video camera or measuring device. Just a fishin pole a good ole lets go catch some fish spirit. Theirs still some great inshore action goin on for slot reds trout sheepshead black drum. If we get lucky and the weather is right we can try for some bulls ocean side. Hospitality and Time to help a fellow fisherman have a good time in new area I have my friend And happy to share it. Time just to waiste I dont have. Wish I did though And I would just hop in my car drive to feild to meet you cast a couple a times for ya and go home or sit around all day right here at home so my children could meet you. Sorry though man I cant waiste my time provin something to you when I could be doin alot nicer things for others.


Thisopcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

chris storrs said:


> my rod is glass..is that IM zero ?


chris, ur IM -100.01

short, ugly, and alot of flaws 

but thats just ur style eh?


Jesse


----------



## Mark G

Guess I wasn't that far off the mark when I said



> I certainly have to entertain the idea that I may be a bit gullible


Surf Rat- I owe you a BIG apology.

My bad.
Jeez- guess I need to get my BS meter calibrated.

:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC

why is this thread still open? dont talk about it, be about it. out of all of the rediculous threads Hat80 has closed or moved....this one is 7 pages long  i mean [email protected] give it up.


----------



## Mark G

surf rat said:


> What about this secret rod of yours that is flawless. All I have are punk rods like Zziplex and such. What is the blank you use or are you makeing that up too. I would have to say that you are about a 0 on a scale of 1 to 10 for credibility. I am begining to wonder if you really catch the fish you post or if you just pose with other peoples fish. Every time you open your mouth you look more and more like a poser.


Sorry it took me so long to come around :redface:- guess some people think the internet is just about yanking peoples chains when they got nothing better to do.

Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice......


agreed Treed, had enough of this one.


----------



## Railroader

What's amazing to me about this is that there are so many of you that seem to take Clinder's claim of 150-175yds with a 6'6" rod so PERSONALLY. What the hell do any of you care if he can do it or not??

Geez, he's got some of you STIRRED UP!!

We've all heard of the guy that can throw 100 yds, off his knees, with a broom stick and taped on guides.

I GUARANTEE I can hit 125yds or maybe a little better, with a 7' Crowder I own and a 4oz. And I'm not that good of a caster...

So it's certainly possible Clinder can hit 150-175, and I'd like to see it, sometime...Maybe he IS ACTUALLY A HELL OF A CASTER.

All y'all that think you know everything need to give the man the benefit of the doubt, quit getting personal, and get over yourselves. There may be some BS meters in the red zone, but the Piss-Ant-Man-Drama meter BROKE several pages back.....:--|


----------



## Shooter

This thread was locked due to personal attacks and Drama and if ya need any of that go watch some Soap operas.


----------

